# ♫ εηdεd ♫ 2017 Summer Pen Swap



## Lou Currier

Attention Penturners (and those who want to be!). After speaking with @ripjack13 I agreed to organize and run the summer pen swap. It has been awhile since we had one so let's have some fun.

A few ground rules:

Your pen blank must have some wood in it
Can be any kit you choose except slim lines. (Modified slim lines are acceptable)
Indicate in this thread if you are in, pairings will be randomly drawn on July 10th.
You must have your pen complete and mailed out by July 31st.
You must include two (2) pen blanks in your package (@Don Ratcliff must include curly koa).
Upon receiving your pen you must share a photo of what you receive.
Jeers and cheers are welcomed and expected. Who's in? Let the madness begin!

***EDITED IN LIST***

Ok, the list so far is below...there is more time to jump in so don't be afraid, we don't bite and the more the merrier 
@ripjack13
@Schroedc
@cgseymour
@TimR
@bamafatboy
@CWS
@Az Turnings
@rocky1
@Sprung
@Lou Currier
@Karl_99
@Tom Smart
@DKMD
@Spinartist
@Clay3063
@Johnturner
@Mike Hill
@Karl_TN 

If I missed anyone speak up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

In...


----------



## Lou Currier

In

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

In

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Not in but


----------



## Sprung

I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> Not in but



Whaddaya mean "Not in but "

You got time to turn a pen, need to turn a few for the big show anyhow. We gotta do you like they did that Italian in that movie they named after me, and root you on? 

Tony... Tony... Tony... Tony... Tony... Tony... Tony... Tony... Tony...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

IN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I like that answer!

Not in but 

(lathe not up and running yet and the belt is broke)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Az Turnings

In

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Put me down as a definite maybe...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

In!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Ummm. Lets see... Todays July 1st & July 10th is sign up deadline... Got to be mailed by July 31,2017... So I'd get it by my birthday on Aug. 3rd...
OK, so I got time to think  about if I want to make someone's year by participating & trading one of my priceless awesome pens for their could be/maybe priceless pens that I'll use & cherish till the end of my time.
Mmm
That might just work!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bamafatboy

I be in also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Hey, why not. I'm in! ...now where did I put them pen blanks??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bumpus maximus....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cgseymour

I'm in.
I am pretty new to this.
So a question I have is around 2 blanks, we would include 2 pen blanks?
Would they be any blanks?

Thank you


----------



## ripjack13

cgseymour said:


> I'm in.
> I am pretty new to this.
> So a question I have is around 2 blanks, we would include 2 pen blanks?
> Would they be any blanks?
> 
> Thank you



Yes, 2 blanks. They should be of good quality. Something that you would like to receive or buy is a good comparison. 
The pen should also be a quality pen. I like to see your best effort here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Also, if you ship em in a flat rate box, you may include more blanks if you so desire. I hate shipping air, and I have plenty of blanks, so I like to share the wealth and make my fellow pen makers happy...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Also, if you ship em in a flat rate box, you may include more blanks if you so desire. I hate shipping air, and I have plenty of blanks, so I like to share the wealth and make my fellow pen makers happy...




You better not be sending any curly camphor!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Only plywood for @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> Only plywood for @ripjack13



OSB is even more interesting, and cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Not in but definitely watching. Lou - Hats off and a big for organizing it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Ok, the list so far is below...there is more time to jump in so don't be afraid, we don't bite and the more the merrier 
@ripjack13
@Schroedc
@cgseymour
@TimR
@bamafatboy
@CWS
@Az Turnings
@rocky1
@Sprung
@Lou Currier
@Karl_99
@Tom Smart
@DKMD
@Spinartist
@Clay3063 

If I missed anyone speak up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99

I'm in...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Karl_99 and @Tom Smart got you on the updated list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Lou Currier

How about some representation from the left...oops, I mean west coast?  I know we have some members hiding out over there...and where has @Clay3063 been?


----------



## ripjack13

@manbuckwal


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> How about some representation from the left...oops, I mean west coast?  I know we have some members hiding out over there...and where has @Clay3063 been?


I've been on the road.... counting trees.... measuring board feet.... 3,033 miles of plotting the logistics of the harvest from Texas to Arkansas, Tennessee, South Carolina, Georgia, Florida, Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana and so on and so forth. Now that I've spotted the trees I want I am trying to figure out the penalties and the doability of the logistics and recruiting fellow shady types who want to help me harvest them. (I found some awesome Black walnut trees in a confederate Fort in Northern Tennessee that I really want. Problem with them is they are protected by cannons. 

Now on to this pen swap. I got a question or ten. Explain this to me. Do we turn a pen and send it or send a kit and blanks for the other person to turn? If we are turning a pen and sending it why send blanks too? I am all confused. But I think you can count me in. I just gotta know what to do. Not much time to do much of anything lately. And it's hotter'n blue blazes here. I'm ready for winter again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> I've been on the road.... counting trees.... measuring board feet.... 3,033 miles of plotting the logistics of the harvest from Texas to Arkansas, Tennessee, South Carolina, Georgia, Florida, Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana and so on and so forth. Now that I've spotted the trees I want I am trying to figure out the penalties and the doability of the logistics and recruiting fellow shady types who want to help me harvest them. (I found some awesome Black walnut trees in a confederate Fort in Northern Tennessee that I really want. Problem with them is they are protected by cannons.
> 
> Now on to this pen swap. I got a question or ten. Explain this to me. Do we turn a pen and send it or send a kit and blanks for the other person to turn? If we are turning a pen and sending it why send blanks too? I am all confused. But I think you can count me in. I just gotta know what to do. Not much time to do much of anything lately. And it's hotter'n blue blazes here. I'm ready for winter again.
> 
> View attachment 130516



Great pic Clay!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Great pic Clay!!! Tony



"Jimmy!!! You in there?"

(My search for Jimmy Hoffa.)

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> You better not be sending any curly camphor!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Clay3063 said:


> I've been on the road.... counting trees.... measuring board feet.... 3,033 miles of plotting the logistics of the harvest from Texas to Arkansas, Tennessee, South Carolina, Georgia, Florida, Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana and so on and so forth. Now that I've spotted the trees I want I am trying to figure out the penalties and the doability of the logistics and recruiting fellow shady types who want to help me harvest them. (I found some awesome Black walnut trees in a confederate Fort in Northern Tennessee that I really want. Problem with them is they are protected by cannons.
> 
> Now on to this pen swap. I got a question or ten. Explain this to me. Do we turn a pen and send it or send a kit and blanks for the other person to turn? If we are turning a pen and sending it why send blanks too? I am all confused. But I think you can count me in. I just gotta know what to do. Not much time to do much of anything lately. And it's hotter'n blue blazes here. I'm ready for winter again.
> 
> View attachment 130516


You be at Dover!


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm in -

That would be one completed pen and at least 2 pen blanks?

Ok where's that LVL?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Move me to the 'in' camp... can't be seen associating with @Spinartist .

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## JR Parks

I would love to be in..... but this being retired and traveling makes deadlines very difficult. Easier to be at work-I could just get a headache.. Even the Doc is in - Next time. Jim


----------



## Spinartist

DKMD said:


> Move me to the 'in' camp... can't be seen associating with @Spinartist



I just got my prescription from Doc, count me in!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

@Clay3063 the way it works is you turn the pen and then send it off to the person you are paired with. The two blanks is a way to share all that spare wood that you have hanging around 

I will add you to the in column.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

The list is looking better...come one come all...ye be not afraid!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner

OK, Count me in. Pictures are of what we get not what we send Right???

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The100road

I need to start turning pens. :(

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Ok, the list so far is below...there is more time to jump in so don't be afraid, we don't bite and the more the merrier
> @ripjack13
> @Schroedc
> @cgseymour
> @TimR
> @bamafatboy
> @CWS
> @Az Turnings
> @rocky1
> @Sprung
> @Lou Currier
> @Karl_99
> @Tom Smart
> @DKMD
> @Spinartist
> @Clay3063
> 
> If I missed anyone speak up.




Lou, i edited your first post to add in that list....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Johnturner that is correct...take and post a picture of what you get.


----------



## ripjack13

Johnturner said:


> OK, Count me in. Pictures are of what we get not what we send Right???



Yes...pix of what you get...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I've been blacklisted! It ain't nice to make a construction man cry, especially when sitting at his desk - we gots feelin's too!


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> I've been blacklisted! It ain't nice to make a construction man cry, especially when sitting at his desk - we gots feelin's too!



Oh hell Mike, just bury your feelings like the rest of us do!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Tony said:


> Oh hell Mike, just bury your feelings like the rest of us do!!


I'll just go bury my head in one of our mulch volcanoes!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Mike Hill said:


> I'll just go bury my head in one of our mulch volcanoes!


Mike,
Hope you didn't washed away with all the rain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mike Hill said:


> I've been blacklisted! It ain't nice to make a construction man cry, especially when sitting at his desk - we gots feelin's too!



Where did the bad internet hurt you?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

CWS said:


> Mike,
> Hope you didn't washed away with all the rain.


Just a little moldier than normal! Iff'n I up made my mushroom logs earlier, it would have been a good thing! And it's getting darker and windier as I type.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

ripjack13 said:


> Where did the bad internet hurt you?


Can you kiss the boo-boo and make it well? 

It's getting close to the dreaded deadline, and I haven't made the list yet! Just so anxious, I'm gonna start chewing on my toenails next!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

That makes me feel better! Where's my blankie?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

But mine's pink, or is it fuschia, or maybe it's chartreuse - I get so confused!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Ok @Mike Hill you are on the list...now you have to decide what to make

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mike Hill said:


> But mine's pink, or is it fuschia, or maybe it's chartreuse - I get so confused!



I thought it was salmon colored....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Magenta...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Coral!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Aubergine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Room for one more?


----------



## Tony

Dusty Rose I think.


----------



## Lou Currier

@Karl_TN plenty of room...got you in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Lou Currier said:


> Ok @Mike Hill you are on the list...now you have to decide what to make


Life is good now! All the planets are back in their orbit, Pluto is back to being a planet, and all the blackholes are now grayholes!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Nope, got you all beat! The color of every Dr. office and hospital I built in the 80's and 90's!

MAUVE!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063

Mike Hill said:


> You be at Dover!


Ft. Donalson


----------



## DKMD

Mike Hill said:


> Nope, got you all beat! The color of every Dr. office and hospital I built in the 80's and 90's!
> 
> MAUVE!



Funny! We just moved into a new office to escape the mauve/melon/blue-green decor from our old place... it was awful!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Clay3063 said:


> Ft. Donalson


Which is near Dover - I could not remember the name of the fort. My gray hair rearing its head. However, that being said - I can still fall back on Prov 16:31!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Senior Moments!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Got a couple pens turned last night...sorry, can't/won't share pics! One will go out in pen swap. 
First pens turned in a while...felt a bit awkward in beginning. With exception to finish materials, 100% WB content. Quite pleased with results! 
Yea, I know...no pics, didn't happen! Just have to wait till swap finalized.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS

I think I may have to make few to get in pactice for for this big swap. Been a while.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Started mine last night...let's just say the bugs helped out with this blank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Clay3063

All I have are slim line kits right now. I will be ordering a couple non-slimlines just for this swap, this week. And I think I am going to use some of the blanks I got from the blank swap to make them. Though I picked those blanks cause the wife liked them. May have to see how that idea goes over on her. I've got MDF as a backup just in case she is adamant about keeping them herself. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Clay3063 said:


> All I have are slim line kits right now. I will be ordering a couple non-slimlines just for this swap, this week. And I think I am going to use some of the blanks I got from the blank swap to make them. Though I picked those blanks cause the wife liked them. May have to see how that idea goes over on her. I've got MDF as a backup just in case she is adamant about keeping them herself. LOL.



You have a lot of logs in your yard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

So tomorrow is the pair ups??  Or is it Tuesday??


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> So tomorrow is the pair ups??  Or is it Tuesday??



I'm so confused


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> You have a lot of logs in your yard.



Yes sir. And a half finished chainsaw mill that I really need to get finished as well. I am building 6 20ft ladders that mount on the side of some very large fiberglass water tanks for two commercial chicken farms. I have 2 more to build and then I can get back to the saw mill build. Problem is that the temp and humidity only allows me to about noon to work and then this old guy has to quit for the say. Come on winter!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Where's the list?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Where's the list?



Isn't it in the first post?


----------



## rocky1

The random matchinator hasn't been run yet! 

There is no matched up list. 

Just a list with @Tony and others names on it!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Isn't it in the first post?



No...that is a list of members who entered and your name.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ha! Nice....rocky and I think alike...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

ripjack13 said:


> Ha! Nice....rocky and I think alike...


Could that be construed as "scary"?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Well maybe... Just don't tell Tony!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I will have the pairings posted up tomorrow...stay tuned...


----------



## TimR

Lou Currier said:


> I will have the pairings posted up tomorrow...stay tuned...


----------



## Lou Currier

Ok....drum roll....and the pairings are....

@ripjack13 / @Tony 
@Schroedc /@Tony 
@cgseymour / @Tony
@TimR / @Tony
@bamafatboy / @Tony
@CWS / @Tony
@Az Turnings / @Tony
@rocky1 / @Tony
@Sprung / @Tony
@Lou Currier / @Tony
@Karl_99 / @Tony
@Tom Smart / @Tony
@DKMD / @Tony
@Spinartist / @Tony
@Clay3063 / @Tony
@Johnturner / @Tony
@Mike Hill / @Tony
@Karl_TN / @Tony

Did I miss anyone?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ripjack13

Boy....tony has a bunch of pens to make....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> Ok....drum roll....and the pairings are....
> 
> @ripjack13 / @Tony
> @Schroedc /@Tony
> @cgseymour / @Tony
> @TimR / @Tony
> @bamafatboy / @Tony
> @CWS / @Tony
> @Az Turnings / @Tony
> @rocky1 / @Tony
> @Sprung / @Tony
> @Lou Currier / @Tony
> @Karl_99 / @Tony
> @Tom Smart / @Tony
> @DKMD / @Tony
> @Spinartist / @Tony
> @Clay3063 / @Tony
> @Johnturner / @Tony
> @Mike Hill / @Tony
> @Karl_TN / @Tony
> 
> Did I miss anyone?



Yes you missed the one where @Tony makes one for @Tony .

@Tony / @Tony

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Boy....tony has a bunch of pens to make....



Not to worry, I can batch these out like Colin does!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

and now for the true pairings..... [drum sound]....

@cgseymour / @Johnturner 
@rocky1 / @Karl_99 
@Sprung / @TimR 
@Az Turnings / @Schroedc 
@bamafatboy / @Karl_TN 
@DKMD / @Lou Currier 
@Mike Hill / @Tom Smart 
@Clay3063 / @ripjack13 
@CWS / @Spinartist 

This should be everyone...reach out to your partner and exchange addresses. Have fun making the pens and post pictures upon receipt. Let the turning begin

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

I'd be honored to swap with @CWS !!


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> and now for the true pairings..... [drum sound]....
> 
> @cgseymour / @Johnturner
> @rocky1 / @Karl_99
> @Sprung / @TimR
> @Az Turnings / @Schroedc
> @bamafatboy / @Karl_TN
> @DKMD / @Lou Currier
> @Mike Hill / @Tom Smart
> @Clay3063 / @ripjack13
> @CWS / @Spinartist
> 
> This should be everyone...reach out to your partner and exchange addresses. Have fun making the pens and post pictures upon receipt. Let the turning begin




Wait ... Who's paired with @Tony ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

@Spinartist 


Tony said:


> Not in but

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> I'd be honored to swap with @CWS !!


I think I got the better end of this trade Lou. thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

CWS said:


> I think I got the better end of this trade Lou. thanks



Don't thank me...thank the random generator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks random generator thingee....


----------



## Johnturner

Chris and Lou
I am sorry to let you know so late but I broke my foot saturday and got a giant boot on it yesterday so I must withdraw from the swap. I thought I could make something but the boss has forbidden trips downstairs to the workshop. She doesn't want to have to pick me off the floor. Sorry, I hope things can be worked out.
John

Reactions: Sincere 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Johnturner said:


> Chris and Lou
> I am sorry to let you know so late but I broke my foot saturday and got a giant boot on it yesterday so I must withdraw from the swap. I thought I could make something but the boss has forbidden trips downstairs to the workshop. She doesn't want to have to pick me off the floor. Sorry, I hope things can be worked out.
> John




@Tony ???


----------



## Spinartist

Johnturner said:


> Chris and Lou
> I am sorry to let you know so late but I broke my foot saturday and got a giant boot on it yesterday so I must withdraw from the swap. I thought I could make something but the boss has forbidden trips downstairs to the workshop. She doesn't want to have to pick me off the floor. Sorry, I hope things can be worked out.
> John




Just have her bring the lathe upstairs!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

I gots my LVL ready!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I can double up with Mike if needed....


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> @Tony ???



I'll jump in gladly but I don't make pens. I would be willing to send something else if that is agreeable , and I have blanks. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Tony, you do the blanks, I'll do the pen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Tony, you do the blanks, I'll do the pen!



That's fine with me if everyone is okay with that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm good with it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I'm good with it...



Marc, would you rather I send something other than a pen or collaborate with @Mike Hill ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Marc, would you rather I send something other than a pen or collaborate with @Mike Hill ?



Up to you n him. Hash it out, post the results when you get em....


----------



## Lou Currier

Thanks for stepping up... @Johnturner take care of the foot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bamafatboy

I can cover for someone also, if needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I have sent Chris a PM, will get back to everyone with more details..... Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

Atta Boy @Tony !!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> I'll jump in gladly but I don't make pens. I would be willing to send something else if that is agreeable , and I have blanks. Tony




@Tony , sometimes you're all right!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Marc, would you rather I send something other than a pen or collaborate with @Mike Hill ?



So someone's going to send you a pen and you're going to send them that large cutting board? Atta boy @Tony

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Johnturner

Thanls guys for working tis out.




Spinartist said:


> Just have her bring the lathe upstairs!!



I wish I thought of that.
John

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Johnturner said:


> Thanls guys for working tis out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I thought of that.
> John



John, if you want your spot back that's fine man. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner

Thanks Tony but I'm good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Okay Chris and I have solidified an agreement. Many thanks for your generous offer to help @Mike Hill but I got this! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Clay3063

Johnturner said:


> Thanks Tony but I'm good.



Get well soon buddy. I'll say a special prayer for you when I hit the pillow tonight.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Clay3063

Spinartist said:


> You better not be sending any curly camphor!!!



Personally I'd like a piece or ten of curly camphor. Go ahead and send em @ripjack13. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

Pen kits arrived Saturday. Glued blanks this morning for two pens. Good thing too. Blew one blank completely off the barrel. (Note to self: Residual homemade black powder must be thoroughly removed from wood after splitting blanks, lest residuals cause significant blank failure upon turning. - Clay)

I have one pen turned and looks very good. Biggest pen I've turned to date. One of the prettiest too. And it smelled good turning it as well. Never turned this kind of wood before. Good stuff. Gonna go back and stick another blank on the other barrel and try it again. I think the other wood is prettier than this.


----------



## Spinartist

Clay3063 said:


> Personally I'd like a piece or ten of curly camphor. Go ahead and send em @ripjack13. lol




He'll just leave them in the box till he retires or when @Mrs RipJack13 sells them...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> I think I got the better end of this trade Lou. thanks




I made a pen today. Ohhhhh its a beauty!!! 

I may just have to keep it! 

@Schroedc , you got any seconds you can send me to use fer this swap??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> Personally I'd like a piece or ten of curly camphor. Go ahead and send em @ripjack13. lol



If I cut it up for pen blanks Lee would give me a frowning of a lifetime....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> I made a pen today. Ohhhhh its a beauty!!!
> 
> I may just have to keep it!
> 
> @Schroedc , you got any seconds you can send me to use fer this swap??



Let me drop something on the floor tomorrow for you.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> I made a pen today. Ohhhhh its a beauty!!!
> 
> I may just have to keep it!
> 
> @Schroedc , you got any seconds you can send me to use fer this swap??



I have half a wheel barrel full left....


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> I made a pen today. Ohhhhh its a beauty!!!
> 
> I may just have to keep it!
> 
> @Schroedc , you got any seconds you can send me to use fer this swap??


I think I better go check the pine to see if it ready to turn. His scraps are better than any thing I have so I guess I will still win.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

It ended up sitting at the post office over the weekend, but this morning a package from @TimR got rescued from the local post office.

A very nice pen and blanks. Pen is a Dayacom Snap Cap with Black Ash Burl and a little fill. Will be a nice addition to my collection - thanks, Tim!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## TimR

Sprung said:


> It ended up sitting at the post office over the weekend, but this morning a package from @TimR got rescued from the local post office.
> 
> A very nice pen and blanks. Pen is a Dayacom Snap Cap with Black Ash Burl and a little fill. Will be a nice addition to my collection - thanks, Tim!
> 
> View attachment 131260



Matt, most welcome, glad you like the pen and blanks. As I said earlier, this seemed like a good opportunity to be all WB content.
I was thinking the pen was maple burl, as it was part of some great blanks I got from an auction last fall, and these came from @Mike1950 . Mike, do you recall if you might have had any black ash burl in there? They eyes do look more like BAB...but coloring seemed more like BLM.

The kit came from @Schroedc about 2 years ago. I turned 6 of these altogether, 4 of them 2 years ago, then the last 2 after swap announced. Only tricky part with these kits is getting just enough cut away from the tube after the rest is turned and finished, and getting the nylon 'snap' receiver screwed down in. The snap cap is kinda cool, vs threads or friction.
Oh, I asked Matt if he preferred light or dark woods...and was told 'surprise me' . So the 'dark' option would have been this curly koa blank, also from Mike1950. Since it ended up with a minor flaw from rotating the clip... I kept it.[/USER]

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Very similar kit to the flat top American. Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

I turned about 60 pens today, two I think are going to be contenders for the swap.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> I turned about 60 pens today, two I think are going to be contenders for the swap.....


60!? I did 5 and felt like I accomplished something (they were 2 barrel pens though).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> 60!? I did 5 and felt like I accomplished something (they were 2 barrel pens though).



Don't worry Tom, we all pale in comparison to Colin when it comes to production. Keep in mind he's still not 100% otherwise it would've been about 400 pens! Tony

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13

I did one pen. But I found a bunch of cool blanks in some frb I didn't know I had....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> I did one pen. But I found a bunch of cool blanks in some frb I didn't know I had....



And you wonder why your wife has forbid buying more wood

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Just you hush....


----------



## ripjack13

You're supposed to be on my side....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> You're supposed to be on my side....



Don't worry Marc, I got your back!!!

All of y'all with no excess wood speak up now! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> Don't worry Marc, I got your back!!!
> 
> All of y'all with no excess wood speak up now! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063




----------



## rocky1

Excess wood? What is that? I still got lots of room in my shop for wood!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clay3063




----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> 60!? I did 5 and felt like I accomplished something (they were 2 barrel pens though).



So were these

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> So were these


Come on, I'm not buyin' it.


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Come on, I'm not buyin' it.



I'll post a pic in the morning, of course assembly isn't done, I'll turn all day tomorrow and then start assembly tomorrow night or Friday.


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> All of y'all with no excess wood speak up now! Tony


That would be everyone on this site...at least that's what I tell my wife!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> That would be everyone on this site...at least that's what I tell my wife!!



Maybe @Kenbo but since he's in another country it doesn't count!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> Maybe @Kenbo but since he's in another country it doesn't count!


With all the toys he makes I think he may be a Santa elf.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist

Dang it @CWS ... I forgot to mail your pen today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

That's ok I casted a few more blanks today that I can add to my box if they turn out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Come on, I'm not buyin' it.



@Tom Smart Sorry, I miscounted, there were only 57 sets turned and finished yesterday. Spent today running kids to appointments, just got into the shop, we'll see what I can get done between now and 10 tonight.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> @Tom Smart Sorry, I miscounted, there were only 57 sets turned and finished yesterday. Spent today running kids to appointments, just got into the shop, we'll see what I can get done between now and 10 tonight.
> 
> View attachment 131322


Ha! See, I knew it, not 60 pens (or 120 barrels).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Ha! See, I knew it, not 60 pens (or 120 barrels).



Nope, only 114 barrels.


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> Nope, only 114 barrels.


Slacker.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> Slacker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

rocky1 said:


> Excess wood? What is that? I still got lots of room in my shop for wood!!


Until I have in my grubby hands more curly Koa - I cannot in good conscience say I have "excess wood".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

SFRB in the mail today. In it are one pen. 2 blanks. And more blanks to fill the empty air pockets. @ripjack13 , lady at post office said it should arrive on Saturday. Hope you like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Your box has just shipped. My po lady says yours will be monday....
Pen, padding and blanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

I am got one pen and some peanuts ready to ship to @Spinartist, but it won't go until Monday. Mail kinda slow in this neck of the woods. I know we are not suppose to give any hints, but it is made from a tree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> I am got one pen and some peanuts ready to ship to @Spinartist, but it won't go until Monday. Mail kinda slow in this neck of the woods. I know we are not suppose to give any hints, but it is made from a tree.




I forgot to send yours again...


----------



## Clay3063

Oh my Oh my Oh my!!!! 

While all you others are messin around pickin and a spittin, a certain someone (@ripjack13) has been busy doing his dead level best at making absolutely for certain that another someone (that would be me) would be as happy as a pig in chest deep slop! And boy oh boy did he do it!!! 

So much so that I am a little embarrassed by what I sent him. I was thinking I done good, considering my somewhat limited supply of blanks. But this guy went out of his way and far above the call of duty. The PEN IS AWESOME!!! THE LEATHER POUCH IS EVEN AWESOMER! AND THE PEANUT PACKING AIN'T NOTHING TO SHIRK EITHER!!!

THANK YOU MARC! I AM MORE THAN PLEASED! 

Just one thing, confirm for me what the wood is. I think I know. And if I am right then that is the funniest thing I've seen in a while. And the COOLEST!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## CWS

Beautiful Pen Clay!! That @ripjack13 has got so many good blanks he has a hard time deciding which one to use. His firewood is better than most of my blanks. I have a few of his blanks now that I don't know if I will use or put in the trophy case.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

WOW! @ripjack13 can really turn a pen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Well lookie at what the DOC sent @DKMD. A Princeton rollerball dressed in desert ironwood. It was nicely packed among some nice packing peanuts. 

I will post a better picture of the pen when I have better light because this one doesn't do the craftsmanship any justice. 



 

Thanks Doc. Yours is all packed and ready to go...should go out Monday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13

Nice. Glad you like everything. Can't wait to see mine now.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> WOW! @ripjack13 can really turn a pen



On occasion I get one right....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> Well lookie at what the DOC sent @DKMD. A Princeton rollerball dressed in desert ironwood. It was nicely packed among some nice packing peanuts.
> 
> I will post a better picture of the pen when I have better light because this one doesn't do the craftsmanship any justice.
> 
> View attachment 131471
> 
> Thanks Doc. Yours is all packed and ready to go...should go out Monday.



What is that funky dark blank to the far right of the pen Lou?


----------



## Lou Currier

@Clay3063 It is a resin blank with copper foil in in it...as soon as I saw it I already started thinking about a pen design for it

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Well lookie at what the DOC sent @DKMD. A Princeton rollerball dressed in desert ironwood..



Lou, thats a ball point pen. Roller balls always have a cap to keep the ink from drying out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 as long as they write

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Clay3063 
My pen came in. Hot diggety dog man! Nicely done sir. I love it.



 



 



 



 

And the blanks are sweet!!



 

Well done Clay! What's the wood? It has a nice shimmer to it. 
Thank you!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Very nice work @Clay3063  What is the wood?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> @Clay3063
> My pen came in. Hot diggety dog man! Nicely done sir. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 131486
> 
> View attachment 131487
> 
> View attachment 131488
> 
> View attachment 131489
> 
> And the blanks are sweet!!
> 
> View attachment 131490
> 
> Well done Clay! What's the wood? It has a nice shimmer to it.
> Thank you!!!



Orange dyed and stabilized Russian Olive Burl I got from @norman vandyke . He does some really beautiful things with that Russian Olive Burl. I turned two of them. One in Russian Olive Burl which I used in the swap and the other in Wild Cherry Burl. I got the Wild Cherry from the blank swap. I gave that pen to my dad. Both are kits were the Tycoon Roller Ball from PSI. My first time to turn anything like them. Fortunately, when you buy the two kits the drill bits and bushings came with them at no charge.

I am glad you like them. My dad was pleased with his birthday gift too. The blue blank is a dyed BEB and then I sent along another ROB, a couple or three spalted pecan blanks that will need to be stabilized at some point although you can turn them and do like I do and use CA as you go to fill the bug holes, etc. And a Bois D Arc Blank from one of the trees we milled last year and a piece of cross cut desert mesquite. It will need to be stabilized too or again like I do use plenty of CA as you go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> Very nice work @Clay3063  What is the wood?


Orange Dyed Russian Olive Burl I got from @norman vandyke a while back. That guy has got it going on when it come to the ROB.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Well the swaps are starting to arrive and so far we have seen some nice pens...keep them coming and feel free to comment on the making of your pen once your partner posts a picture of the pen you crafted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> Well the swaps are starting to arrive and so far we have seen some nice pens...keep them coming and feel free to comment on the making of your pen once your partner posts a picture of the pen you crafted.



Other than turning a couple of European pen / pencil sets for gifts and a couple or three comfort grip pen / pencil sets all I have turned are slimlines. I really wanted to make sure I had this turning thing down a little better before I spent more money on more expensive and fancier pen kits. It has been a desire for a while now to turn some of the higher end roller balls and fountain pens. When this swap came up I decided that I needed to at least try. I am glad I did. Turning the larger bodied pens isn't any more difficult than the smaller ones, maybe a little easier. 

I decided to turn the tycoon pen from PSI because I love the way it looked in the catalog and the pictures I had seen online. Choosing what blanks to use was a no brainer as I am a little limited in what I have to turn. I turned two of them. One in ROB and the WCB. Both turned out pretty nice and I was pleased with them both. 

My big hang up is the finishing end of the process. I do mine a little different than most and use what I am familiar with based on what I was taught by a friend of mine from years ago when I first started turning. He was a retired shop teacher and suggested I use the Hut Crystal Coat, let it dry and buff it down and then top it with a Hut High Gloss stick wax. That is what I have used for years now though I have changed the process a little. 

Since joining wood barter I have become fascinated with the CA finish that most of you guys use. I am thus incorporated it into my finishing process. I sand the blanks all the way down to a 1400 grit and then add a couple of coats of thin CA. Let them dry and then starting with a 1000 grit I polish that down to 1400 grit again. Then I use an old sock and a little denatured alcohol and clean them up. From there I add the liquid Hut Crystal Coat. Let it dry. Polish it with an old sock. Then apply a second coat. Let it dry. Polish at high speed on the lathe with the old sock. Then I add the high gloss stick wax and polish that out. It's not as deep a finish as some of the ones I've seen here. But, given the tools I have and the HF tent style garage with wooden floor that I am working in as a shop it serves it's purpose for now. Once we get the chainsaw mill finished and cutting lumber and can build a better living quarters then I will be building a better shop with climate control (AC and Heat) where I can spend more time doing the things I love to do. 

Once again, this was a break through for me.. I intend to start turning some classier pens now that I have done these two pens. Thanks for letting me be a part of the pen swap this year. I look forward to the next one. I am beyond pleased with what I have received both in wood blanks and pen, but also friendship. You gentlemen are the best! 

Shalom - Clay

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS

My pen for @Spinartist is in the mail along with a couple of my top self blanks. (top self compared to my top self)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## bamafatboy

Karl_TN your surprise is on its way, you should have it in a couple days. Hpe that you enjoy it as much as I did making it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> My pen for @Spinartist is in the mail along with a couple of my top self blanks. (top self compared to my top self)



Dear Ole' CWs
Your pen & goodies will be in the mail tomorrow morning. Just open one corner of the box & take a whiff before looking inside!!

I didn't write what the pen in made from, but I think you'll figure it out.


----------



## Lou Currier

Here is a better picture of the pen that @DKMD sent to me

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> Here is a better picture of the pen that @DKMD sent to me
> 
> View attachment 131527


Nice! Real Nice Doc!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Dear Ole' CWs
> Your pen & goodies will be in the mail tomorrow morning. Just open one corner of the box & take a whiff before looking inside!!
> 
> I didn't write what the pen in made from, but I think you'll figure it out.



I have a pen made from stabilized cow manure.....you do too?!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> Dear Ole' CWs
> Your pen & goodies will be in the mail tomorrow morning. Just open one corner of the box & take a whiff before looking inside!!
> 
> I didn't write what the pen in made from, but I think you'll figure it out.


Do I really want to smell the box. If it smells like money that will be ok.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Coming from that spinartist guy, there is no telling what kinda shape that thing may have either!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

@CWS 
Box on the way!!


----------



## CWS

I don't care what it is made from I am just glad to get rid of a pen that was so bad I couldn't give away and pine is not that expensive.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

@CWS
Got your box today!!  Very nice! The pine blank you sent is nicer than the Home Depot pine blanks I sent you!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clay3063

Spinartist said:


> @CWS
> Got your box today!!  Very nice! The pine blank you sent is nicer than the Home Depot pine blanks I sent you!!
> 
> View attachment 131581


I literally laughed out loud so much I had to explain to the wife why I was laughing so hard. She laughed too. Just not as hard. Women. Sometimes they just don't get it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> @CWS
> Got your box today!!  Very nice! The pine blank you sent is nicer than the Home Depot pine blanks I sent you!!
> 
> View attachment 131581


Glad you didn't show the pen


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> Glad you didn't show the pen




Pretty awesome pen. Probly going to be my "show" pen I use to write receipts with!!
& thanks fer the extra blanks! Hope you think mine is a fair trade.
What's the wood you used on the pen?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Clay3063

That's a beautiful pen Curt!!! Is it curly horse chestnut? I've got a couple blanks that are dyed and stablized that look very similar. Makes some really nice pens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@CWS What is the kit...do tell...don't keep us  waiting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> @CWS What is the kit...do tell...don't keep us  waiting.


The pen is a "God bless American" pen from Penn State.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Clay3063

CWS said:


> The pen is a "God bless American" pen from Penn State.



What's the Blank? What's the Blank? What's the Blank? Are we there yet? What's the Blank? What's the Blank?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> Pretty awesome pen. Probly going to be my "show" pen I use to write receipts with!!
> & thanks fer the extra blanks! Hope you think mine is a fair trade.
> What's the wood you used on the pen?
> 
> View attachment 131590
> 
> View attachment 131591


I guess you won't believe it is @Tclem spalted pine It is curly box elder stabilized, no dye. I believe I got the blank from @Mike1950. They were 2x2 blanks I think. If I am wrong about were I got them I'm sure someone will set me straight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN

@bamafatboy , Got your package when I arrived home tonight. The pen and case is nice enough to make a grown man cry. Not talking about me because I'm all smiles. I mean the other guys who weren't picked to be your partner. :) 

I'll post some pics up tomorrow night so the others guys can be jealous. Sorry I'm not where I can take pics right now.

Also, let me know which one or two of the TN woods that you like the most, and I'll see if I have any larger blanks to let you take for spin. What size bowls can your lathe handle?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clay3063

Ohhhhhh!!! Someone just upped the ante!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

@CWS 
Ja git it?? Ja git it????

Supposed to be there today!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> @CWS
> Ja git it?? Ja git it????
> 
> Supposed to be there today!!


It arrived 20 minutes ago. Spent the time running from my wife to get to keep my pen. Hiding in hay mow now. May have to let her have it. The time for dinner.  I love camphor. The pen is awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Clay3063

CWS said:


> View attachment 131597
> It arrived 20 minutes ago. Spent the time running from my wife to get to keep my pen. Hiding in hay mow now. May have to let her have it. The time for dinner.  I love camphor. The pen is awesome!!



So now that we know who rules the roost at your house, fill us in on the pen, the wood, etc. Nice pen by the way, @Spinartist !!! Maybe you should tell us about the pen while Curt tries to negotiate his supper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Clay3063 said:


> So now that we know who rules the roost at your house, fill us in on the pen, the wood, etc. Nice pen by the way, @Spinartist !!! Maybe you should tell us about the pen while Curt tries to negotiate his supper.




Pen is Wall Street III from Woodcraft with curly camphor wood & Turquoise fill in the voids!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

@CWS weren't there another piece of wood in the box not shown in your photo?? Maybe you lost skeedaddling out to the hay mow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

What is a hay mow

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> What is a hay mow


Upstairs in the barn.


Spinartist said:


> @CWS weren't there another piece of wood in the box not shown in your photo?? Maybe you lost skeedaddling out to the hay mow.


I was moving pretty fast it might be lost. I will look tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> What is a hay mow


Upstairs in the barn.


Spinartist said:


> @CWS weren't there another piece of wood in the box not shown in your photo?? Maybe you lost skeedaddling out to the hay mow.


----------



## bamafatboy

Karl, I received the package late yesterday myself. I did open it up and unwrapped the pen, very nice pen snd thanks for the goodies also. I will try to post pics this weekend, gonna be busy tomorrow. I am going to gift out the pen blanks to a friend who is just starting to turn pens. As for as the blocks go I will us them myself, I see some Christmas ornaments out of those. My lathe will turn up to 12 inch bowl. I am glad you like the pen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Wow, my team partner went all out on his pen. Thanks @bamafatboy for the gorgeous pen and a fantastic leather case for keeping it safe. Just hope my pictures do it justice.

Seems I'll have to step up my game for the next swap.

Also, can't wait to try the extra deer antlers and key ring kits with hidden compartment. I haven't turned any deer antlers yet so I'm looking forward to giving those a spin. Any tips?

First two pen pics: Double Twist Grip that's wrapped in Maple Burl with a custom matching cap, and leather case for safe keepig. CA Finish.










Extras: Deer antler and key ring kits. An end screws on and off so it might be good spot to hide a twenty dollar bill or matches for emergencies.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

Karl_TN said:


> Wow, my team partner went all out on his pen. Thanks @bamafatboy for the gorgeous pen and a fantastic leather case for keeping it safe. Just hope my pictures do it justice.
> 
> Seems I'll have to step up my game for the next swap.
> 
> Also, can't wait to try the extra deer antlers and key ring kits with hidden compartment. I haven't turned any deer antlers yet so I'm looking forward to giving those a spin. Any tips?
> 
> First two pen pics: Double Twist Grip that's wrapped in Maple Burl with a custom matching cap, and leather case for safe keepig. CA Finish.
> 
> View attachment 131606
> 
> View attachment 131608
> 
> 
> Extras: Deer antler and key ring kits. An end screws on and off so it might be good spot to hide a twenty dollar bill or matches for emergencies.
> 
> View attachment 131607



Karl, when you turn that antler, be prepared. It stinks to high heaven!Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> Karl, when you turn that antler, be prepared. It stinks to high heaven!Tony


Just like being at the dentist the last time he drilled for that filling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN

@bamafatboy =, I've been thinking about that pen since it came in last night. I'd really like to keep it, but with your permission I want to pass it along to a friend/coworker that was in a really bad accident. He'll has a lot of time on his hands healing up in bed and a wheelchair so I wanted him to have your gorgeous pen to write down any of his thoughts during the long road to recovery.

Accident details: Last Friday my friend was sitting on a chair in front of a tire & auto center waiting while two tires were getting installed on his truck. A teenage girl employee went to move a customer's dually truck, but probably thought it was an automatic (it was a turbo diesel with a manual transmission). Only problem is this truck didn't have a working safety switch preventing someone from accidentally starting it up in gear. Needless to say, the truck started up in gear and then surge forward hitting my friend into the building. The accident broke his pelvis and caused some fractures in his lower lumbar so this week the trauma doctors put him back together with some screws and plates. They said he won't be able to put any weight on his feet for the next 3 months in order to allow his bones to grow back together, and then he'll need physical therapy..

Reactions: Sincere 13


----------



## Lou Currier

Must ask...is the tire shop taking care of him?


----------



## Karl_TN

@Lou Currier I suspect a lawyer will probably be taking this to court since there's more than one insurance involved (vehicle & shop). The truck was used to haul motor homes around, but I still don't understand why the safety switch (preventing the vehicle from starting in gear) was disabled. Anyway, having two insurance companies involved might help the liability coverage of one gets exceeded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wow...just wow. I can't imagine that. Poor dude, just minding his own business. And POW! Man that is just painful. 
I hope he gets a frikkin boatload of greenbacks.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## bamafatboy

Karl, that sounds like a wonderful idea. and is generous on your part. Because of your generosity I will be glad to send you another pen, so keep your eyes pealed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Karl_TN

bamafatboy said:


> Karl, that sounds like a wonderful idea. and is generous on your part. Because of your generosity I will be glad to send you another pen, so keep your eyes pealed.



How cool is this. Appears we have secondary trade going on because I'm still planning to send out a bowl blank for you to take for a spin after seeing your wonderful pen work. It'll probably be cherry, maple, walnut, or some combination of wood from TN.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## bamafatboy

Well I hit the mother load with my swap partner, Karl, Sorry about the pic, made it from my phone. The pic does not do it justice. I love the look of the grapevine. And love this style of pen. Gonna have to hide it from my wife.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Lou Currier

@DKMD did you get your package yet?


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> @CWS weren't there another piece of wood in the box not shown in your photo?? Maybe you lost skeedaddling out to the hay mow.


I checked today and I didn't find anymore more blanks. If you have seen my shop it may be there.


----------



## Lou Currier

Ok pen turners...time is running out to get those pens turned and in the mail...we're waiting

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

Lou Currier said:


> @DKMD did you get your package yet?



Not yet. We were out of town most of this week, and my wife put a hold on our mail. Not sure when the hold goes off, but I'll definitely post it up when it arrives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> I checked today and I didn't find anymore more blanks. If you have seen my shop it may be there.




Maybe I decided to keep it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TimR

Wow, this pen swap looks to have been a huge success from the pens and goodies posted! Looking forward to what @Sprung has in mail on its way for me! Great job @Lou Currier !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## cgseymour

Big thank you to Tony. 
Received an incredible package today.

Wife has already claimed cheese board.
Much more than I ever expected.

Thank you again Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

Love the token pen too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony

cgseymour said:


> View attachment 131849 Big thank you to Tony.
> Received an incredible package today.
> 
> Wife has already claimed cheese board.
> Much more than I ever expected.
> 
> Thank you again Tony



Hope you like my Flatworkers Pen. It's Mesquite with a CA finish, kit is from Office Depot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc

I got a box today but I haven't stopped moving long enough to open it..

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Clay3063

Schroedc said:


> I got a box today but I haven't stopped moving long enough to open it..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

cgseymour said:


> View attachment 131849 Big thank you to Tony.
> Received an incredible package today.
> 
> Wife has already claimed cheese board.
> Much more than I ever expected.
> 
> Thank you again Tony



That's got to be one of the most unique pens I've seen all day!!! Great job Tony! And the cheese board is pretty nice too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

So what is "R Oak"? Is that rotten oak? REal oak? Ruddy Oak? Reject Oak? ?????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> So what is "R Oak"? Is that rotten oak? REal oak? Ruddy Oak? Reject Oak? ?????



Red Oak. That is stabilized spalted red oak blank that came from @rocky1 . Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I sent @Mike Hill his box almost 2 weeks ago. Tracking shows it was delivered on July 24th. I haven't heard from him to make sure he received it, as the address was a place of business. Tried a couple of PMs. Maybe he is on vacation?


----------



## Tom Smart

@Mike Hill is not really MIA! He did check in via PM. Thanks, Mike!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TimR

Hot dang, Matthew! (@Sprung ), I really got dealt a strong hand paired up with you, many thanks!

If the excellent double dyed Vertex pen wasn't enough, you included some very cool and nearly all stabilized blanks, (more WB content here as well, very cool)including Koa, kona, persimmon, maple, box elder and...corn cob! Can't wait to turn that one.
Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Corn cob!? We use tp up here....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13

Very nice pen....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

TimR said:


> Hot dang, Matthew! (@Sprung ), I really got dealt a strong hand paired up with you, many thanks!
> 
> If the excellent double dyed Vertex pen wasn't enough, you included some very cool and nearly all stabilized blanks, (more WB content here as well, very cool)including Koa, kona, persimmon, maple, box elder and...corn cob! Can't wait to turn that one.
> Thanks again!
> View attachment 131876
> View attachment 131878



You are welcome, Tim! Enjoy!


----------



## Johnturner

When I dripped out, because of my foot, I thought that was the end of it, but my orginal swapper, @cgseymour sent me a get well pen plus some great exotic blanks.
Thanks Chris

Sorry for the crappy picture.

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | Sincere 5


----------



## Lou Currier

@DKMD the package is at your post office and says to reschedule delivery or it will be returned to sender if not done by August 9th.


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> You are welcome, Tim! Enjoy!



Hang on a minute, I thought I had a monopoly on the corn cob industry here

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DKMD

Lou Currier said:


> @DKMD the package is at your post office and says to reschedule delivery or it will be returned to sender if not done by August 9th.
> 
> View attachment 131965



My wife just got back home today, and she said that our mail service is supposed to resume on Friday... she screwed up he date when she held the mail!

If we don't get it Friday, I'll have her go by the PO to pick it up. Again, sorry for the mess up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Hang on a minute, I thought I had a monopoly on the corn cob industry here



Back in October I used cheap slave labor and took my 4 year old and a bucket out into the field of a local farmer (who is like another grandpa to my boys) and had him pick up a bucket full of cobs for me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## cgseymour

@Johnturner glad you like it

Feel better soon


----------



## duncsuss

Sprung said:


> ... cheap slave labor ...



You only think he's cheap. Ten years from now, the real bill is going to come due ... wheels ... insurance ... gas money ...

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Karl_99

@rocky1 and I are having a contest to see who can finish his pen last!... We have both suffered from a mild case of procrastination, but are working on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Finally got around to getting my box opened up from @Az Turnings The pen is beautiful and the blanks aren't shabby either

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

I'm close Karl... Pen is done! Working on a little presentation case! Should finish up tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> I'm close Karl... Pen is done! Working on a little presentation case! Should finish up tomorrow night.



Rule breakers  should we assess a penalty

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Rule breakers  should we assess a penalty



YES!!!!

I say they have to make a pen for every Greek Texan on this forum!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Can't assess penalties until review of the finished work!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Something just doesn't sound right about a Greek Texan

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> Something just doesn't sound right about a Greek Texan



We all know real Texans are Irish

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> We all know real Texans are Irish



Okay, that there's funny!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> I say they have to make a pen for every Greek Texan on this forum!


Hmmmm.


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> Rule breakers  should we assess a penalty



Dude!!! You're getting to be as crotchety as the old man !!! Do we need to send you some Geritol too?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS

I understand being late. I have been late most of my life. I am getting better.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> I understand being late. I have been late most of my life. I am getting better.




Better at being late??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Weather has finally cooled off enough last 3 days I can actually work in the shop. Managing to get something done for a change. Been late to work all 3 days, but I'm getting a little done in the shop!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DKMD

We got mail!

Love the pen(and the goodies), Lou! Thank you!


Wormy pecan with an epoxy fill... almost looks like black and white ebony to me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Az Turnings

Got my box today! Wow these pen blanks and the pen are superb! @Schroedc may I ask what type of wood Is the darker colored blank? Also what is this pen kit called? Thanks!


----------



## Az Turnings

Here's what I got

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

Az Turnings said:


> Here's what I got
> 
> View attachment 132082



Stabilized wormy Walnut. The pen kit is a stainless steel something or other, I don't recall the exact name

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

DKMD said:


> We got mail!
> 
> Love the pen(and the goodies), Lou! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Wormy pecan with an epoxy fill... almost looks like black and white ebony to me.
> 
> View attachment 132075



The pen blank came from @Clay3063. I decided to use my homemade ebonizing solution on it. This was the first time using the solution and I was pleased with how it came out. I'm glad you like the pen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> Stabilized wormy Walnut. The pen kit is a stainless steel something or other, I don't recall the exact name


It's a Liberty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Az Turnings

Schroedc said:


> Stabilized wormy Walnut. The pen kit is a stainless steel something or other, I don't recall the exact name

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> Better at being late??


Well it sounded good at the time. But may be the truth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

DKMD said:


> We got mail!
> 
> Love the pen(and the goodies), Lou! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Wormy pecan with an epoxy fill... almost looks like black and white ebony to me.
> 
> View attachment 132075



Wow Lou! You made that pecan look wonderful! Nice. Very Nice Sir!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar

@Spinartist ol @CWS showed me the and let me hold ! the pen he got from you really REALLY nice !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Sidecar said:


> @Spinartist ol @Spinartist
> I wish you wouldn't post for everyone to see how reckless I have been with my @spinartist pen.:taunt::lol2::saw:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Sidecar said:


> @Spinartist ol @CWS showed me the and let me hold ! the pen he got from you really REALLY nice !




I know... I almost kept it!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Check it out! From @Mike Hill a twofer. On the left a blank from his recently departed rosemary bush/tree and on the right laminated veneer lumber LVL. Made the mistake of opening the box in front of my wife and almost had to fight her for them (not really, she knows she is too little to win).

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist

Tom Smart said:


> Check it out! From @Mike Hill a twofer. On the left a blank from his recently departed rosemary bush/tree and on the right laminated veneer lumber LVL. Made the mistake of opening the box in front of my wife and almost had to fight her for them (not really, she knows she is too little to win).
> 
> View attachment 132417




Tell her to sign up with WB like @Mrs RipJack13 & @Maya Ratcliff did & get her own wood & pens & such!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Spinartist said:


> Tell her to sign up with WB like @Mrs RipJack13 & @Maya Ratcliff did & get her own wood & pens & such!!


I keep trying to get her interested in helping in the shop but for some reason, which completely baffels me, she just won't hang around in my sawdust cloud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

When we started this game and I got paired with Karl, I have to admit I was a little apprehensive because, I've seen Karl's work more than once here on Wood Barter, and I've always found that he turned some pretty impressive pens. Like maybe a notch or three higher than what I've ever accomplished on my good days. So I went all out and turned what is likely the most perfectly fit and finished pen I've ever turned even by accident, on a nice kit that will soon be revealed, then I went all out and built a presentation box to put it in that is kinda nifty. That has tormented me relentlessly trying to finish it, but I about have that whipped, (_I HOPE!_), and will have his goodies in Monday's mail (_hopefully_). 

Yesterday I received my goodies from Karl, opened my box, proceeded to unwrap my pen, and lo and behold I have received from Karl, a pen turned out of pine!  Which kinda caught me off guard initially, but... as I slid it out of the bubble wrap, I quickly recognized this particular piece of pine, and Karl's little card in the package confirmed my suspicions, that the blank used was from the 181o Pennsylvania Farm House. Which to assess a cool factor to that, can only be defined by saying, that is off the flippin charts Karl! Way out there cool dude!! Thank You!

Then Karl sent me some pretty nifty looking blanks, and nice little note explaining the background on the blank used in the pen, and one Walnut blank amongst those he explained was cut from a Walnut cribbing timber used in construction of the New Berlin Covered Bridge, in New Berlin, PA. The bridge was built in 1878, and the timber, (_I think; maybe the whole bridge_), was unearthed in 2007. Sooooo... That one I'm going to turn and add to my newly started Pen Collection. Because that is some reeeeeeally old wood! 

Thank you Karl! The pen and the blanks are awesome buddy. Love the history on the two, I'm kinda partial to antiquities, since I almost are one, and these pieces are special. Very much appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Wow!! Great looking pens! I really like the looks of the lvl one. That's pretty cool....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tom Smart

ripjack13 said:


> Wow!! Great looking pens! I really like the looks of the lvl one. That's pretty cool....


It looks much better in person. @Mike Hill did great job on it. Both really.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

That's ok @rocky1 we're all waiting on you

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, I know... only got about 20 hours of sanding into this box! Maybe an hour left!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, I know... only got about 20 hours of sanding into this box! Maybe an hour left!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063

Spinartist said:


>


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS




----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> View attachment 132618



Is the big box because you feel guilty?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

No it's because presentation box won't fit in SFRB and allow room for sufficient bubble wrap to protect the finish that I spent untold hours sanding and polishing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> No it's because presentation box won't fit in SFRB and allow room for sufficient bubble wrap to protect the finish that I spent untold hours sanding and polishing.




Don't worry folks,  I'll be at Rocky's Saturday fer his birthday & I'll make sure his wife gives him a good spanking!!

& I'll take the darn box to the post office if it's still at his place!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

@Spinartist you have a better chance at seeing the pen than we do

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Nope... It's PA bound, left today's mail.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

I'd post pictures, but that'd spoil the surprise for Karl, so y'all are just gonna hafta wait until Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

It'll almost be worth the wait!


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> No it's because presentation box won't fit in SFRB and allow room for sufficient bubble wrap to protect the finish that I spent untold hours sanding and polishing.




It's fer @Karl_99 so it's gotta be nice!!


rocky1 said:


> It'll almost be worth the wait!




It's like waiting every 40 years fer an eclipse.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

It's almost as spectacular too!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99

Feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

So does Lou!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cgseymour

Hello all,
I received a surprise box of blanks from @Johnturner today, what a great surprise.
Will try to post some pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


>


----------



## Karl_99

Well...the mailman delivered and so did Rocky! He sent a beautiful pen with a matching burl box and a nice variety of blanks. The fit and finish on the pen is perfect. The box is very cool ... it has a deep finish and really unique latching hardware. 
It was definitely worth the wait... Great job Rocky!!! Thank you...



 .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

Way to go Rock!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss

Yeah, that pen box is something special @rocky1 -- nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Wow!!! Saved the best fer last!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Clay3063

Well Rocky, you raised the mark again buddy! Well done!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Wow!!! Saved the best fer last!!



Wait, Lee, did you not see my Flatworkers pen??????

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 you out did yourself...that box is awesome...oh, and the pen too

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Very cool! Love that box!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Forgot to put note in the box explaining what it all was before closing it up and got tied up after work, so... 

Pen is a 24 carat gold plated Gatsby which I'm sure everyone figured out, finished with numerous coats of CA. 

Box is finished with Krylon Clear Finish... You got me guys, that's all the can says. It does say it cleans up with soap and water, and it goes on like the Minwax water based poly. Kinda milky looking! About cried when I sprayed it on and it turned cloudy on me too. Glad I had read the instructions, and saw the soap and water clean up or I probably would have, after having sanded it back to bare wood twice. 

Both are out of stabilized Russian Olive Burl, compliments of @norman vandyke . 

Hinges and latch were compliments of Hobby Lobby. Couldn't find a latch I liked on the shelf, they were all the little fold down over a peg latch in antique brass. Had this latch in brass, but I didn't want bright shiny brass. Had some little pine boxes next aisle over with this antique brass latch, but the hinges were garbage. So I grabbed a box for the latch, and the longer nicer hinges to go with it, and about half way through the second hole with the little bitty finger drill, the dremel came out and we installed hardware on the mock up, before finish. 

And, after 4 coats of the Krylon, I broke out the Novus 2 and polished fer a while!!! 

A few more pictures...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Wow rocky! Nicely done sir! Awesome job....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Shall we start a poll and see who made the best pen and the winner will get a large rate box of curly koa from @Don Ratcliff ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Ok....someone correct me if I am wrong but I have not seen finished pens posted by @cgseymour to @tomy and @Tom Smart to @Mike Hill. If they have been post please point me to the page.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Shall we start a poll and see who made the best pen and the winner will get a large rate box of curly koa from @Don Ratcliff ?




You mean @Schroedc -Ratcliff, Don's long lost brother??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss

Between Lou and Lee there's a lot of -ing going on around here ...

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## CWS

@rocky1 That is the best box I have seen in along time, but I haven't seen many lately. Seriously it is a beautiful set.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

@Lou Currier everything is good between Chris and I. Tony


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm outta town for a few days. When I get back.....


----------



## rocky1

CWS said:


> @rocky1 That is the best box I have seen in along time, but I haven't seen many lately. Seriously it is a beautiful set.



Figure on the outside was interesting but didn't show the rays like the inside. When I opened it up and looked at the inside, it was an, "Oh my!" moment. Knew it was going to be sweet soon as I looked at it.

Was a fun little box to build aside from problems with the varnish. Need to find outlet for better hardware and would definitely entertain more like it. Any of you guys into keepsake/jewelry box builds @Mike1950 that might have a line on such I'd appreciate a link or two.


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Figure on the outside was interesting but didn't show the rays like the inside. When I opened it up and looked at the inside, it was an, "Oh my!" moment. Knew it was going to be sweet soon as I looked at it.
> 
> Was a fun little box to build aside from problems with the varnish. Need to find outlet for better hardware and would definitely entertain more like it. Any of you guys into keepsake/jewelry box builds @Mike1950 that might have a line on such I'd appreciate a link or two.



www.brusso.com

Really good quality hardware

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ray D

Great looking box Rocky. Have you ever tried the barrel hinges? They are stronger than they look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

@rocky1 
AWESOME PEN & PEN BOX!!!! WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> Forgot to put note in the box explaining what it all was before closing it up and got tied up after work, so...
> 
> Pen is a 24 carat gold plated Gatsby which I'm sure everyone figured out, finished with numerous coats of CA.
> 
> Box is finished with Krylon Clear Finish... You got me guys, that's all the can says. It does say it cleans up with soap and water, and it goes on like the Minwax water based poly. Kinda milky looking! About cried when I sprayed it on and it turned cloudy on me too. Glad I had read the instructions, and saw the soap and water clean up or I probably would have, after having sanded it back to bare wood twice.
> 
> Both are out of stabilized Russian Olive Burl, compliments of @norman vandyke .
> 
> Hinges and latch were compliments of Hobby Lobby. Couldn't find a latch I liked on the shelf, they were all the little fold down over a peg latch in antique brass. Had this latch in brass, but I didn't want bright shiny brass. Had some little pine boxes next aisle over with this antique brass latch, but the hinges were garbage. So I grabbed a box for the latch, and the longer nicer hinges to go with it, and about half way through the second hole with the little bitty finger drill, the dremel came out and we installed hardware on the mock up, before finish.
> 
> And, after 4 coats of the Krylon, I broke out the Novus 2 and polished fer a while!!!
> 
> A few more pictures...
> 
> View attachment 132750
> 
> 
> View attachment 132751
> 
> 
> View attachment 132754




Very nice pen and nice box. Hardware is easy to find... $$$$$$$. Tony points out brusso below. There are a few others. I will look them up

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Ray D said:


> Great looking box Rocky. Have you ever tried the barrel hinges? They are stronger than they look.



I haven't Ray, had some and was planning on using them, but the ones I have are really small, and I didn't see them working on this application. Had to regroup and run to town for hardware.


----------



## Ray D

rocky1 said:


> I haven't Ray, had some and was planning on using them, but the ones I have are really small, and I didn't see them working on this application. Had to regroup and run to town for hardware.


The 5 mm barrel hinges are the ones I use for small boxes. They are ideal for pen boxes. I believe they also make them in a larger size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice pen and nice box. Hardware is easy to find... *$$$$$$$*. Tony points out brusso below. There are a few others. I will look them up




There... fixed it for ya! Dear Lord!! Glad I was sitting down! I'd hate to think what they'd want if it was Gold plated rather than brass!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> There... fixed it for ya! Dear Lord!! Glad I was sitting down! I'd hate to think what they'd want if it was Gold plated rather than brass!


- Yep- I warned ya- Horton is another- Rockler has some. Good hardware is spendy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

OOOOOO - OOOOO - OOOOOOO... Damn! I got a discount letter from Rockler today!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

What are the "O" for?


----------



## rocky1

For I might be able to eat lunch next week with the discount if I buy more than 1 set of hardware, but I'd have to eat Spaghetti-Os all damn week, if Rockler isn't a little cheaper than Brusso!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Aww crap... Rockler discount is for free shipping on orders over $35. That'll save me a stamp on A 1/4" hinge!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Somewhere on WB there is a post of @Spinartist about a bird house he made and mentioned me . It is an awesome little piece. Got some pictures. Pictures don't come close to showing how cool it is. Thanks Sky Wife loves it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

Base is from the curly Koa pen blank you sent!! Top & nest are Boxwood. Eggs I turned from Christmas palm seeds. Hand thread chased screw top.

Does that mean you get to keep the pen??

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## duncsuss

Spinartist said:


> Hand thread chased screw top.



Respect, Lee. Yesterday I tried chasing threads for the first time. And the second time. And the third time. And probably fourth, fifth and sixth times too.

It's really easy to make either (a) circular grooves, or (b) a screw thread that instantly strips off when the chaser overshoots the groove at the end of the track. It's not nearly so easy to make a single helical screw thread 

I'm going to try again next weekend, I'll see if I can locate some boxwood to work on instead of the maple I used yesterday.


----------



## Spinartist

duncsuss said:


> Respect, Lee. Yesterday I tried chasing threads for the first time. And the second time. And the third time. And probably fourth, fifth and sixth times too.
> 
> It's really easy to make either (a) circular grooves, or (b) a screw thread that instantly strips off when the chaser overshoots the groove at the end of the track. It's not nearly so easy to make a single helical screw thread
> 
> I'm going to try again next weekend, I'll see if I can locate some boxwood to work on instead of the maple I used yesterday.




Stabilized wood threads great!! I know you got a SFRB hidden there somewhere!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss

Spinartist said:


> Stabilized wood threads great!! I know you got a SFRB hidden there somewhere!!


Aha! I don't have much, but I do have some stabilized pieces (small diameter though.) Thanks!


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> Base is from the curly Koa pen blank you sent!! Top & nest are Boxwood. Eggs I turned from Christmas palm seeds. Hand thread chased screw top.
> 
> Does that mean you get to keep the pen??


That's for the help. I get the pen as long as the eggs don't hatch. Thanks again Lee. Don't know anyone who can turn that thin on such a small item. Awesome job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

TimR said:


> Hot dang, Matthew! (@Sprung ), I really got dealt a strong hand paired up with you, many thanks!
> 
> If the excellent double dyed Vertex pen wasn't enough, you included some very cool and nearly all stabilized blanks, (more WB content here as well, very cool)including Koa, kona, persimmon, maple, box elder and...corn cob! Can't wait to turn that one.
> Thanks again!
> View attachment 131876
> View attachment 131878



Great "googly moogly" the coloring and pattern on that double dyed burl are colors taken out of a canvas on an Impressionist/modern art Monet painting(s)! Art pen on canvas- most excellent work and thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

duncsuss said:


> Respect, Lee. Yesterday I tried chasing threads for the first time. And the second time. And the third time. And probably fourth, fifth and sixth times too.
> 
> It's really easy to make either (a) circular grooves, or (b) a screw thread that instantly strips off when the chaser overshoots the groove at the end of the track. It's not nearly so easy to make a single helical screw thread
> 
> I'm going to try again next weekend, I'll see if I can locate some boxwood to work on instead of the maple I used yesterday.




A very light steady touch is needed to get it started. & be moving across the wood when you first engage the tool on the wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

Spinartist said:


> A very light steady touch is needed to get it started. & be moving across the wood when you first touch it.


Oh yes. I've watched the tutorial video that Alan Batty made at least 5 times. Now I just have to practice, practice, practice ... and if I still can't do it, maybe take a class with somebody who knows how


----------



## Spinartist

duncsuss said:


> Oh yes. I've watched the tutorial video that Alan Batty made at least 5 times. Now I just have to practice, practice, practice ... and if I still can't do it, maybe take a class with somebody who knows how




I watched an Alan B video. He left out some important points.
A thread chaser is a scraper. Treat it as such. Outside on wood top edge of tool at center or below. Inside wood top edge at center or above.
350 ish rpms.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

duncsuss said:


> Aha! I don't have much, but I do have some stabilized pieces (small diameter though.) Thanks!



Corian scraps thread well. Any kind of dense plastic will work, too. I got some photinia from @TimR a while back that'll take a thread too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blaineo

Ugh.....sucks I missed this!!!! :( I would've loved to have been in on it. Summer was sooooooo busy with my boys, I don't think I step foot in the shop, unless I needed to fix something NOT in the shop...lol...........and now my busy season starts for christmas gifts..so, I'll be in there 24/7 it seems....


----------



## Lou Currier

I am planning on running a winter swap after the new year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## cgseymour

Count me in Lou if you do winter swap.

Thank you


----------



## bamafatboy

I want in on the winter swap also.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Sounds like fun to me! Count me in.


----------



## Az Turnings

Me too!


----------

